# TS3650/3660 Fair price?



## dezzrtrider (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello,

There are a couple of TS3650/TS3660 table saws on my local craigs list. They are asking $400 for one and $375 for the other. Assuming all is in order and they are in good condition, is this a reasonable price?

I currently have a BT3000 and I'm looking to upgrade soon. I'm also considering a new JET Pro Shop JPS-10. I recently looked at one of these at a local shop and I'm impressed with the overall quality of this saw.

Thanks,
John


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Considering the TS3650 is $550 new, I'd say the two on Craig's List are over-priced. Except for certain high-end brands (e.g. Lie Nielsen), a used tool usually drops around 50%, or more, in price.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

For $400-500 you can pick up a Unisaw at a lot of auction sites,like irsauctions.com if your not in a rush and that my friend is a much better saw than either of the other 2 mentioned,not knockin them just sayin ya know


----------



## MichaelD (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey John,
Like you, I have the BT3000 and would like to upgrade. I’ve been looking at (actuality just watching CL in my area for an older unisaw). Depending on what you want to do, don’t settle for something you’ll want to upgrade again in a short time. Your BT3000 will do almost anything you want when it’s set up properly. And any parts you could need for it are very reasonable. I picked up a parts saw for less than $75. My point is not to discount your present saw at the expense of just settling for something “in between” what you ultimately want.


----------



## dezzrtrider (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies on this. I've also considered stepping past the contractor/hybrid saws and getting a Grizzly 1023 or 0690 with 220V 3HP. I've seen a number of unisaws on craigs list, but they often look like they've been through the war and look like rust buckets. Many are also 220V 3-phase which is over-kill for my weekend garage wood working. Many look like they need restoring and I guess it would be worth it if I knew enough about them. If I were to pursue a used unisaw, is there a particular series, model and range of years old that would be best to pursue?


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

"_If I were to pursue a used unisaw, is there a particular series, model and range of years old that would be best to pursue?_"

I think it's usually a matter of availability and chance (as in good luck). Thus, the one you find at the right price and in the right condition is the "best" one. 

The benefit of older cabinet saws is their weight, power, and quality of manufacture. That translates to less vibration and better, more accurate cuts than on a lighter contractor's saw. That is assuming, however, that the saw hasn't seen so much use that wear has rendered it less accurate. Thus, you need to check for wear, arbor run-out, etc. before buying.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Have you looked into this series of Grizzly's newest affordable tablesaws, G0715P 10" Hybrid Tablesaw with Riving Knife, Polar Bear Series, While these are nice I do not believe them to be a cabinet mounted trunnion,which IMO is superior to table-mounted for durability and accuracy.


----------



## dezzrtrider (Feb 23, 2010)

Believe me, I've been looking at everything. Yes, the price on that G0715P is awfully tempting, but If I went with a Grizzly I think I would just bite the bullet and go with the G0690. I just started this hobby about a year ago. I just don't know if a 220V - 3HP saw is overkill for a hobbyist. I guess it may pay in the long run to buy my 3rd saw now. I do know that I want a quality saw that is accurate and one that will make repeatable accurate cuts without worrying about it going out of alignment all the time. I wish I could see in person the Grizzly saws. I've seen the Jet Pro Shop and thought it was a quality saw with good rails and a good fence set up. Rockler just had a sale on the Incra HD1000 mitre gauge and I picked one of those up. Its waiting for my new table saw, but I just haven't quite decided which way to go.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I think the HP question depends on the work one is doing. If one is frequently working with 8/4 and larger stock, a 3HP or 5HP motor may fall somewhere between convenient and required. Part of the question also depends on shop space and layout. The larger saws are less convenient to move around, even with a good mobile base.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

John, I have a Ridgid TS 3650 and I am very happy with it. I don't make furniture with it, (though I would like too someday), but I do run a lot of stock thru it from 1x to 5/4 to 2x stock. It cuts clean and straight and I wouldn't discourage you from buying one. Additionally you may want to consider that the advertised price on craigslist is a starting point, the seller may, (or may not), be willing to move on the price. I think it's worth your time to look into it.


----------



## dezzrtrider (Feb 23, 2010)

I decided on the craig's list TS3660. The saw is in great shape and the seller came down a little in price. He also threw in his Ridgid shop vac, dado set, and 3 other blades, so I think I got a pretty fair deal. We took the saw off of the stand in order to get it into my truck. It is heavy! I spent last evening putting things back together, aligning and tightening things up. I need some better measurement tools to accurately check alignment, but from what I can tell, the blade to mitre slot is only about .003 from front to back. Probably close enough for my garage operation. To me, it is a significant upgrade from my Ryobi BT3000. The fence on the 3660 works great and is consistent. I paste waxed the rails and top and installed my new Incra 1000HD fence. Now I don't have any excuses for not building something. Thanks for everyone's suggestions and input.

John


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

John, Good for you! I'm glad to hear you got such a sweet deal. It sounds like everybody is happy with the sale and I'm sure we all look forward to see your forthcoming projects!


----------

